#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  What country do you want to visit and why?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

I want to Visit London in UK and Australia.London is one of the exciting cities in the world.I love to explore the places like 
Hyde Park,London eye, Buckingham palace and British Museum.In Australia I love to explore Melbourne city.


Guys which country you like to visit and why?


*Hyde Park
*

*


London eye
*


*

Buckingham palace
*




*British Museum
*




*Melbourne city
*

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> I want to Visit London in UK and Australia.London is one of the exciting cities in the world.I love to explore the places like 
> Hyde Park,London eye, Buckingham palace and British Museum.In Australia I love to explore Melbourne city.
> 
> 
> Guys which country you like to visit and why?
> 
> 
> ...


I have always dreamt of visiting Egypt to see the pyramid at least once before I die.

----------


## Bhavya

> I have always dreamt of visiting Egypt to see the pyramid at least once before I die.


Yeah I too have this wish from the day I watched mummy returns movies, I hope you too watched that movies.

----------


## Assassin

The places you listed are really nice, I had an experience of saw London Eye and Buckingham palace at night. I have seen London Eye from the other side of Themes just still chill in mind still. But most favorite place to visit in my life is *Venice, Italy*. A place that have so many reasons like Art, and different architectures.

Italy_Venice_Canal_Night.jpg

----------


## Bhavya

> The places you listed are really nice, I had an experience of saw London Eye and Buckingham palace at night. I have seen London Eye from the other side of Themes just still chill in mind still. But most favorite place to visit in my life is *Venice, Italy*. A place that have so many reasons like Art, and different architectures.
> 
> Italy_Venice_Canal_Night.jpg


Wow, lucky you got this wonderful Chance, Yeah Italy is a great place to explore. Can you share your London visit experience here?

----------


## subasan

I want to do a bag pack trip all over Europe before I turn 30. I want to visit Prague, Paris, Venice, Stockholm, Belgium, Northern lights - Troms (Norway), Lapland (Sweden - Finland), Rovaniemi (Finland). Maybe if time persist Budapest and Moscow too.

----------


## Bhavya

> I want to do a bag pack trip all over Europe before I turn 30. I want to visit Prague, Paris, Venice, Stockholm, Belgium, Northern lights - Troms (Norway), Lapland (Sweden - Finland), Rovaniemi (Finland). Maybe if time persist Budapest and Moscow too.


Wow, There are many amazing places in your list. Paris and Venice are in my bucket list as well. Wish you go for your bag pack trip really soon.

----------


## subasan

> Wow, There are many amazing places in your list. Paris and Venice are in my bucket list as well. Wish you go for your bag pack trip really soon.


This is my childhood dream. Europe is my love. Will definitely visit there more than once.

----------


## Bhavya

> This is my childhood dream. Europe is my love. Will definitely visit there more than once.


Good luck and Best wishes to meet your love(Europe) very soon.

----------


## subasan

> Good luck and Best wishes to meet your love(Europe) very soon.


Thanks and wishing you the same - to make your choices right!

----------


## Bhavya

> Thanks and wishing you the same - to make your choices right!


You are most welcome and thanks for your wish as well  :Smile:

----------

